# Snow-Way MT model on Toyota Tacoma



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I might be buying a 7 year old Snow Way MT model to put on my 2004 Toyota Tacoma. The plow is 7.5 feet wide. Is this plow too big for my truck?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 7' 2" blizzard LT on my 2008 Tacoma. I wouldn't want it any smaller so size should be fine


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I think you will be fine, but 2005 was the year the Tacoma was redesigned- and resized (up).

Just remember your plow is much wider than your truck as you drive the road!!


----------



## alaska snowplow (Oct 6, 2012)

The 7.5 ' blade is what I have on my Sonoma and it works great. When I drive it on the road, I have it canted to one side. Anything narrower with be to narrow when plowing with the blade canted to the side.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

skidmark845;1483426 said:


> I might be buying a 7 year old Snow Way MT model to put on my 2004 Toyota Tacoma. The plow is 7.5 feet wide. Is this plow too big for my truck?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


That would be a good match for your truck I wouldn't install anything smaller. I might have a mount in stock if you need one and cannot find it locally.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

skidmark845;1483426 said:


> I might be buying a 7 year old Snow Way MT model to put on my 2004 Toyota Tacoma. The plow is 7.5 feet wide. Is this plow too big for my truck?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Too much plow. 1st gen Tacoma (2004 and older) should have a 6.5' plow. 2nd gen (2005 and newer) 7.0'.


----------

